# php5-mysqli broken



## blodan (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I tried upgrading to PHP 5.3.3 from 5.3.2 and it wont build php5-mysqli, everything else worked out fine.

Heres the error:
http://pastebin.com/yuQArv0Y

There seems to be missing some file what i can figure out?
error: mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h: No such file or directory
Can i get that file from somewhere and where should i put it?

Im using mysql-server-5.5.5 from ports if thats relevant


----------



## blodan (Aug 6, 2010)

I seem to have the file in /usr/local/include/mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h, but the installer cant find it?


----------



## blodan (Aug 6, 2010)

Mkey, 

Solved this one, although its not a nice fix 
Go into /usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h line 732, change mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h to the fullpath of your mysql_thread.h in my case /usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h

Then go into /usr/local/include/mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h and change #include "mysql/psi/psi.h" to have fullpath too

Then go into /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h line 1039 change to full path there too

Then go into /usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h line 278 change to full path there too

Then go into /usr/local/include/mysql/plugin.h line 278 change to fullpath
/usr/local/include/mysql/services.h change line 21 and 22

And voila, it builds and works


----------



## gilinko (Aug 6, 2010)

blodan said:
			
		

> Im using mysql-server-5.5.5 from ports if thats relevant



It's very relevant. PHP mysql and mysqli interfaces are verified towards stable releases(in mysql terms _Generally Available_) and not development releases which is everything above MySQL 5.1


----------

